# What really happened to Oneshotcowboy



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess my horse riding days are over.I always liked to ride and thought I would take a short ride this past weekend.It was a nice little black horse and everything was going well then a kid ran by and yelled loudly and I fell off and got hung up.The horse just kept going and was bucking and I could not get lose.I was thinking I was done for but just then the lady in the grocery store came out and unplugged it and saved me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one for the morning YD.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was thinking...in my infinite wisdom, of course....that a little humor may be good for him this morning....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes so very true, there is not enough in the world today, everybody gets too serious about some of the dumbest things that go on in their lives.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And not serious enough about the things they should.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good one Don ! I'm sure he'll get a kick out of it.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

so should i be serous about this "insult" or take it jokeingly ??? i mean come on please. to insult someone like that when... well when you damn well know it was the wal-mart horse and not the nice lil grocery store horse. that damn wal-mart horse is a real bronc!!!!!!! that was a good one Don and thank you so much. you guys... all of you are the very best and i mean that


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I heard the Kmart ones are real tough !! LOL Hope your day is going better Jeff. We all look out for each other here my friend.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well had a talk with my boy. let him pick out part of his punishment. he is doing all the house chores while he lives here. he is also grounded from going out for the remainder of his time and his phone and internet privilages are on probation. he picked the house chores.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's good to hear. Hopefully he took something away from it. Good luck and hope he stays on the straight and narrow. It's a tough world these days.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

ya i hope he did too. i asked him this after noon if he was gonna drink while he was in collage, he said not any more. i hope this broke him from it. i told him if me having a few drinks at home led to this there is no more alcohol allowed in my house and i was giving my bottle of Pendleton







to the other hand. i dont drink much and i dont drink often and as of now for now i dont drink period. lead by example!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well it's to hear that things are going better.....does he do windows ?


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

as of today he does.. at least when the temps get above freezing he will be...lol was a bit chilly this mornin to do that with it being -13 when i went to work


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YIKES !! Makes me almost feel bad for wearing shorts today.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> YIKES !! Makes me almost feel bad for wearing shorts today.


 Make sure you get the lawn cut and watered before the boss get's home.....LMAO


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm gonna mow today actually, the boss has been home all day...Probably just to make sure I'm toeing the line.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

When I was in The Army one of our "Airbrone" companies got into a fight with another one out behind Post Headquaters and had to work off there punishment. It was cut the grass, first move the snow cut the grass and then put the snow back. It was cold outside then too.


----------

